# URGENT! need help!



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

take the darkos assuming they fit (as in you don't have a narrow foot or a super super super wide foot)


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

This is 'URGENT! ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> This is 'URGENT! ?


sorry i forgot to mention that i need them by this weekend or the beginning of next week


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> take the darkos assuming they fit (as in you don't have a narrow foot or a super super super wide foot)


well i think i have a narrrow foot. is 10 cm narrow?. but thanks for the advice


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

10 cm = slightly less than standard but not narrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

ok theres one more boot i want to throw into the mix. i can get a size 10 2009 deeluxe rough diamond for about 75$. i like the look of the darko alot more, but the rough diamond sounds like it might be a little better. what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

so ive definitely narrowed it down to the two boots, 09 darko, and the 09 deeluxe rough diamond. i like all the features the rough diamond has, but i definitely like the look of the darkos more. which ones would you reccomend? thanks alot


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

darko's, heard good reviews. Just go for whatever. because once you get whichever pair then the sooner you're paranoia will be forever lifted.

Notice how you always freak out when your comparing items and when you purchase one you could finally care less?


----------

